# [SOLVED] Multi Users



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When the retail version of Windows 8 becomes available, it claims upgrades will retain personal data. Would this hold true for a single computer with multi-users set up with each users personal data, desktop etc. currently separate?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Multi Users*

As with *Vista*, and *7 *when you _Upgrade_ to *Windows 8* it puts everything in a *Windows.old* folder. _All users_ files, and programs. Which you can copy to the users folders on* 8* and reinstall the programs, then you can delete the *Windows.old *folder. Of course it is always best to backup first in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Multi Users*

Thanks. Wanted to make sure.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

When you do an upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 8 Pro Rtm, I did Windows 7 x64 Ultimate to Windows 8 x64 Pro,
it gives you the option of retaining all your settings, documents and applications.

This held for all the users on my system.

If an application is not compatible it lets you know and allows you to uninstall it during the upgrade.

Edit: Other applications such as Windows side bar, that are not compatible, will be put in Windows.old

I also believe a clean install is better.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Lead. That was my "toss up", clean install or putting other stuff back from backup after creating extra user accounts. I'll decide when $40.00 offer comes from MS.


----------

